# Saturday night at JB



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Got to the beach around 2 pm and yaked out some bait. Thanks again Tom for letting me use your yak. 7 pm came around and still no bites on the shark rod or the surf rod so I decided to through out some squid on my lite bass rod just to see if I could catch something. Ended up with a 39" 30lb red. Put up one hell of a fight on that little rod. Then around 9pm the shark rod goes off. After reeling in what felt like a tree limb I ended up with a decent Sandbar. Never made a single run except for one for about 2 seconds when it hit the beach surf. Still nice to get one on the beach. This is my second shark and I think I am addicted. Can't wait to give it another shot.

Justin


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

As you can see my 9/0 took a little bath in the sand. I rinsed it off when I got home as I always do. Anything else I should do?

Justin


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Hate we left Justin. Nice shark man and nice work dragging it to the beach solo!


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Definitely wish you guys were there. I was scrambling around like an idiot trying to get the pics and get it back in the water. At least I know I can do it on my own now. Cant wait to do it again. We need to get that new rod of yours broke in.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

SCREW3D said:


> I rinsed it off when I got home as I always do. Anything else I should do?
> 
> Justin


If you notice it grinding you may have to take it apart and clean it. Since you use it in the sand and surf a lot go through the insides a few times a season and make sure nothing has gotten in. Otherwise a good rinsing will do.


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks. It barely got any sand on it. I had it resting on top of the shark to try and get a pic and it fell. Not much sand really, just the outside of the spool. Otherwise it never touches sand and gets rinsed after each use. Didn't hear any grinding but I will keep an ear out.


Justin


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Tonight's the night man. Seems like wind is laying down. I'm thinking same place


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good job Justin!! Don't worry about the 9/0 hitting the sand! Give it a good rinse under low pressure so you don't push debri into reel. You can go to Alen Tani.com for senator how to vids or do what I do and go see one of our PFF reel GURUS!!!! Pompano Joe and Ocean Master have infinite wisdom and knowledge of senators and anything else fishing related!!! UGLY


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks man. I rinsed it real good in the shower so I don't think anything got in it. Might pull the covers off just to take a look.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Great job Justin!!! That's why I say you can't beat a Penn Senator on the sand.


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

I love this reel and rod. So glad I was able to buy it. Never would have been hooked on shark fishing if it wasn't for this setup. Got my first two sharks on it. Here's to many more for everyone.


Justin


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey Justin! Man you have no idea how tickled I am to see you hitting that kind of lick. Not many sharkers started off landing 2 keepers in their first 2 tries. Proud of you man - KEEP IT UP BROTHER!! (and please let me know next time you hit Johnsons):thumbsup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & thanks for sharing.


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Sharknut, I will shoot you a text if I go again. I don't have a yak so I am at the mercy of the board members that I go with. Can't thank you guys enough for letting me use your yaks to get these baits out. I have been having a blast. I will definitely be fishing this weekend whether its sharking or just surfcasting. 

Justin


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the pics


----------

